# Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen



## skydiver2007 (10. September 2014)

Hallo,
mal eine vl. blöde Frage 
Beim auswerfen ist die Spitze (ca. 7cm) an meiner Shimano Beastmaster DX 210 (WG 10-30) abgebrochen.
Gummiköder und Jigkopf hatten Gewicht von 28g.

Kann es Materialfehler sein? 
Rute ist ca 3 Wochen alt. 

Gruß


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Kann natürlich Materialfehler sein.

Kann aber auch sein, dass Du vorher irgendwo mal angeeckt bist und dort eine Kerbe entstanden ist, die jetzt nach einiger Belastung dann nachgegeben hat...

Bring die Rute zum Händler - der wird sie zum Hersteller einschicken und der wird das dann überprüfen.

Mal zur Info: bei meiner Rute ist vor 2 Wochen das selbe passiert.
Einschicken zum Händler, weil online gekauft, hätte mich 15 € gekostet (die Rute selber hatte gerade mal 30 € gekostet)....
Ich habe mich dann entschieden, einen neuen Spitzenring auf die Rute montieren zu lassen. Das hat der nette Mitarbeiter des ansässigen Angelfachmarktes gemacht - hat mich 4 € gekostet 
Rute funktioniert weiterhin einwandfrei.

PS: wenn man handwerklich begabt ist, kann man den Ring natürlich auch selber austauschen


----------



## racoon (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Der oftgenannte Materialfehler - das ist so ein Ding -den gibt es so gut wie nie. Dann hätte die Rute wahrscheinlich schon im ersten Wurf den Dienst quittiert. Meistens handelt es sich um Anwenderfehler oder aber um Beschädigungen, die vorher entstanden sind. 

Trotzdem würde ich mit der Rute mal zum Händler latschen und nachfragen, ob er nicht was machen kann. Sehr viele Händler zeigen sich bei Defekten , welche nach so kurzer Zeit aufgetreten sind sehr kulant und tauschen um, wenn nicht eindeutig erkennbar ist, dass z.B. die Autotür zugebissen hat. Das erkennt man an gequetschter Kohlenfaser, will meinen, das Stück ist nicht glatt abgebrochen sondern mehr oder weniger ausgefranst. 

Aber mal ehrlich: Mit einer leichten Rute mit einem angegebenen Wurfgewicht von max 30 Gramm wirft man keine 28 Gramm - Köder, am besten noch mit Vollgas und ruckartig abgebremstem Wurf.


----------



## A@lrounder (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Wasn Zufall  Gestern meine Angelsachen für meine 4 Tagessession gepackt ( Beginnt morgen :k:k:k:k). 
Ich alles fertig und sehe dann das meine UL Spinnrute ( Daiwa Exceller 2.10m 2-10gr ) noch im Regal liegt. Will die Rute rausnehmen, sehe zu Spät das meine Spitze sich unter meiner alten Sitzkiepe verkeilt und zack...Spitze ab #q#q#q

Jetzte hoffe ich das mir der Angelshop meines Vertrauens nen neuen Spitzenring anbringen kann. Rute MUSS morgen einfach mit, hab mir extra neue Wobbler gekauft um die 50er Barsche bei uns zu Jagen


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Ach, das wird schon klappen, Forellenfreund89 
Das Montieren der neuen Spitze hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert - abends (ca. 5 Stunden später) konnte ich sie dann bereits wieder nutzen 

Viel Spaß in Deinem Kurzurlaub!!


----------



## A@lrounder (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ach, das wird schon klappen, Forellenfreund89
> Das Montieren der neuen Spitze hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert - abends (ca. 5 Stunden später) konnte ich sie dann bereits wieder nutzen
> 
> Viel Spaß in Deinem Kurzurlaub!!



Danke dir Schugga =) 

Wenns mit der Verbindung klappt meld ich mich mal im "Live vom Wasser" Thread #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*



racoon schrieb:


> Der oftgenannte Materialfehler - das ist so ein Ding -den gibt es so gut wie nie. Dann hätte die Rute wahrscheinlich schon im ersten Wurf den Dienst quittiert. Meistens handelt es sich um Anwenderfehler oder aber um Beschädigungen, die vorher entstanden sind.



Ironie an:
Du hast vergessen:
Der Angler mach doch keine Fehler!!!

Das sind IMMER Materialfehler...

Der Angler kann IMMER angeln und kennt sein Gerät und weiss wie das geht....
Ironie aus....

Natürlich gibt es immer mal Montagsmodelle, ob bei Ruten oder Rollen.

Aber ich bin mit Dir einig, bei der großen Mehrzahl der Rutenbrüche liegts nicht am Hersteller...

Dass moderne Ruten gerade in niedrigeren WG-Klassen eher empfindlich sind als alte Glasfaserprügel, hat sich ja auch schon rumgesprochen...

Nur nicht, dass man  draussen am Wasser, im Gebüsch, beim Fischfieber auch wesentlich sorgsamer aufpassen sollte uf die modernen Teile..

Und ob alte Glas- oder moderne, hochmodulierte Carbonfasern:
Autotüren und Regale bleiben natürliche Feinde der Rutenspitzen!!


----------



## Franky (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Du vergisst die "Umfaller"... Leider kommt es doch schon mal vor, dass die Dinger auf die Kante von irgendwas drauf fallen (Kisten, Kästen, Boxen,  sonstwas), was bei dem "Sparpotential" Verpackung/Schutz gerne zu Haarrissen führt. 
Bislang hatte ich mit Brüchen immer "Glück", dass es auf meine Kappe zu nehmen war (ihr habt in der Killerauswahl noch Haustüren vergessen) - bis auf einen Fall, wo ich das Spitzenteil unter der Bindung vom Vorletzten Ring (also 1 vor Spitze) nach den ersten zwei Würfen auseinander ziehen konnte... #c Erst hab ich doof geguckt, dann der Händler - und anschließend der Vertreter  Wurde anstandslos getauscht.


----------



## ulf (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Hallo

Die Spitzenringe sind in der Regel nur mit Heißkleber befestigt. Wenn der Durchmesser nicht zu stark bis zur Bruchstelle zunimmt, kann man den alten Spitzenring mit dem Feuerzeug vorsichtig heiß machen und dann auf den Rest der Spitze einfach wieder aufkleben.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Angler9999 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

dann gibt es noch den Fußkiller... wo zufällig der Fuß doch länger ist als geplant und die Spitze killt.


----------



## Ruti Island (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin!
Egal bei wem der Fehler liegt, wenn du die Rute erst 3 Wochen hast würde ich mich trotzden an den Verkäufer/Hersteller wenden. Die machen da aus Kulanz meistens was.


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> dann gibt es noch den Fußkiller... wo zufällig der Fuß doch länger ist als geplant und die Spitze killt.



richtig, den kenne ich leider mittlerweile auch :m


----------



## hotspotfinder (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,



> Beim auswerfen ist die Spitze (ca. 7cm) an meiner Shimano Beastmaster DX 210 (WG 10-30) abgebrochen.



das ist mir auch schon passiert. Das versaut möglicherweise etwas den Angeltag und verursacht etwas Aufwand, ist aber schnell wieder vergessen.

Wenn du die Rutespitze nicht  durch Autotüren oder drauftreten beschädigt hast muss der Händler im Rahmen der Gewährleistung Nachbessern oder Austauschen. Das hat nichts mit Kulanz zu tun.



> Einschicken zum Händler, weil online gekauft, hätte mich 15 € gekostet (die Rute selber hatte gerade mal 30 € gekostet)....



Die Versandkosten werden auch vom Händler getragen.

Kläre mit deinem Händler das weitere Vorgehen. Du wirst dann kostenneutral eine funktionierende Rute bekommen.


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*



hotspotfinder schrieb:


> Die Versandkosten werden auch vom Händler getragen.


 
Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, denke ich.

Mein Online-Händler wies mich aber darauf hin, dass ich die Versandkosten zu ihm hin tragen muss. Wenn das andere Händler anders handhaben, ist das sicherlich Kulanz.


----------



## Fr33 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Ob jetzt Anwenderfehler oder nicht -  das müsste dir der Verkäufer die ersten 6 Monate beweisen können..... das kann er in der Regel nicht und macht bei ner 140€ Rute auch keinen Sinn....

 Wende dich an den Händler/ Versender und beziehe dich auf die gesetzl. Gewährleistungspflicht.

 By the way -  nach den 6 Monaten kannst du immernoch reklamieren, dann müsstest du als Verbraucher aber nachweisen, dass der Fehler schon vorher bestand und es sich um einen versteckten Mangel usw. handelte....

 Also den Händler kontaktieren und wenn der sich sturr stellt, gleich an der Hersteller wenden. Sich nicht abwimmeln lassen und freundlich nachfragen, wie man die Sache lösen kann.

 Achja, da es eine Shimano Rute ist, versuch die Rute als ganzes zu tauschen! Bis das neue Spitzenteil bei dir ist, ist im schlimmsten Fall Ende 2014....


----------



## hotspotfinder (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,



> Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, denke ich.



das kann man schon, da es gesetzlich verankert ist.

Hier die Stelle aus dem BGB (Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch) § 439 Nacherfüllung:



> (2) Der Verkäufer hat die zum Zwecke der Nacherfüllung erforderlichen Aufwendungen, insbesondere Transport-, Wege-, Arbeits- und Materialkosten zu tragen.






> Mein Online-Händler wies mich aber darauf hin, dass ich die Versandkosten zu ihm hin tragen muss. Wenn das andere Händler anders handhaben, ist das sicherlich Kulanz.



Da hat dich dein Händler leider besch...uppst.


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*


Naja, ach...bei der 30€-Rute ist das jetzt nicht so schlimm...
Sie ist repariert, funktioniert und hat mir bereits einige Räuber rausgeholt


----------



## Fr33 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Bei einem Mangel etc. hat der Händler die Sendekosten zu zahlen. Denn der "Geschädigte" darf nicht schlechter als vorher gestellt werden! Die zusätzlichen Kosten würden ihn schlechter stellen....

 Anders sieht es beim Widerruf durch Nichtgefallen usw. da ist seit July die Fernabsatzklausel mit den 40€ Warenwert nichtig....


----------



## tomsen83 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*



hotspotfinder schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du machst Dir das sehr einfach und dein Verweis auf die gesetzlichen Regelungen ist zwar richtig, aber nicht vollständig!
Im Rahmen der ersten sechs Monate der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist von 24 Monaten ist der Händler beweispflichtig Dir gegenüber. D.h. er muss Dir nachweisen, dass es sich NICHT um einen Materialfehler sondern um ein Verschulden von Dir handelt. Auf Grund der Struktur des Bruches kann man das mit einiger Erfahrung mit ziemlicher Sicherheit beurteilen. Der Händler trifft jetzt einige Abwägungen, sofern er der Meinung ist, dass es kein Materialfehler war:

1. Wer ist der Kunde und wie tritt er auf?
2. Um welche Preisklasse handelt es sich?
3. Um welchen Lieferanten handelt es sich? Bekomme ich als Händler auf  Grund meines Umsatzes einen kostenfreien Ersatz den ich weiterreichen  kann?

Ganz einfaches Beispiel: bei einem "Splitterbruch" kann man getrost davon ausgehen, dass der Kunde Mist gebaut hat. Jetzt kann man wegen nem 30Euronen-Stengel ne halbe Stunde diskutieren und sich anhören, was für ein inkompetenter und schlechter Händler man ist (inklusive einer Rechtsberatung durch den Kunden der natürlich sofort mit Anwalt droht) oder man zaubert nen Ersatzstecken mit nem EK Netto von 12,50€ aus dem Regal und bedankt sich für den netten Besuch.

Eventuell warst du im juristischen Sinne gar nicht im Recht, sondern bist nur an einen Händler geraten der obige Abwägung getroffen hat


----------



## A@lrounder (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

So Rute repariert. Gab nen neuen Spitzenring für 3,80€...Morgen gehts los =) =) =)


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Tip top!
Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Fr33 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

@ tomsen

 der Händler darf gar nicht über den Bruch entscheiden - bei Zweifel muss er sich an den Hersteller wenden. Der Händler ist kein Sachverständiger.... hier überschätzt du die Macht des Händlers etwas 

 Und bevor sich der Händler bei ner 140€ Rute an den Hersteller wendet usw. - tauscht er das Ding innerhalb der Beweislast Zeit in der Regel um. Das wird eh nachher mit dem Großhändler abgerechnet wie mit der defekten Rute zu verfahren ist.


----------



## hotspotfinder (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,



> D.h. er muss Dir nachweisen, dass es sich NICHT um einen Materialfehler sondern um ein Verschulden von Dir handelt.



das ist aber so gut wie unmöglich, wenn man nicht gerade mit dem Auto drüber gefahren ist. 
Den Schaden kann ebenso der Arbeiter beim Verpacken oder der Spediteur etc. verursacht haben.




> Der Händler trifft jetzt einige Abwägungen, sofern er der Meinung ist, dass es kein Materialfehler war:



Da kann er abwägen was er will, wenn er nicht tauscht oder nachbessert ist jedem empfohlen den Rechtsweg zu beschreiten, unabhängig von der Schadenshöhe.




> So Rute repariert. Gab nen neuen Spitzenring für 3,80€...Morgen gehts los =) =) =)



Na dann viel Erfolg!


----------



## raxrue (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Du machst Dir das sehr einfach und dein Verweis auf die gesetzlichen Regelungen ist zwar richtig, aber nicht vollständig!
> Im Rahmen der ersten sechs Monate der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist von 24 Monaten ist der Händler beweispflichtig Dir gegenüber. D.h. er muss Dir nachweisen, dass es sich NICHT um einen Materialfehler sondern um ein Verschulden von Dir handelt. Auf Grund der Struktur des Bruches kann man das mit einiger Erfahrung mit ziemlicher Sicherheit beurteilen. Der Händler trifft jetzt einige Abwägungen, sofern er der Meinung ist, dass es kein Materialfehler war:
> 
> 1. Wer ist der Kunde und wie tritt er auf?
> ...




also bei meinen Rutenschrott war ich immer selber schuld..  Umfaller ..rums und durch..3 Ruten in ein Rohr geschoben..und schon hat der Ring der einen eine sollbruchstelle geschaffen das der Köder mitsamt der Spitze einen neuen Weitwurfrekord hervorgebracht hat..einen Hänger unterm Boot..richtig schön gepumpt..Rumms..schon waren es 4 Rutenteile  und das Tolle an der Sache..ich hatte einen Grund in den Angelladen meines Versauens (sorry..Vertrauens) zu gehen und mit einer Viel schöneren und neuen wieder rauszugehen...:vik:weil Angelläden haben soviel Ruten das sie sie Verkaufen müssen#6 also bei allem Verständniss..95 % der Rutenbrüche bei Mittel und Hochpreisigen Material ist selbstverschuldet...das geht schon beim Transport und aufbewahren los..:g  und auserdem..welcher richtige Angler hat bloss 2 Ruten:vik:


----------



## racoon (10. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Absolute Zustimmung.  Außer der Prozentsatz. Der tendiert stark gegen 100.


----------



## Fr33 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Ihr macht es euch zu einfach..... wer mal gesehen hat, wie Ware teils aus den Containern aus Fernost kommt - der fragt sich echt, wie da nur wenig offensichtlicher Kernschrott raus kommt. Das Zeug wird aus Kostengründen in die Container gestopft.... jeder m³ verschenker platz kostet nachher marge.

 Das viele Brüche selbst verschuldet sind ist korrekt - hoch modulierte Kohlefaser ist empfindlich... aber transportvorschäden sind ebenfalls häufiger geworden. Rein aus Kostengründen...


----------



## racoon (11. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Die Transport-Schäden sind aber keine Material-Fehler. Wenn eine Rute einen Transport-Schaden hat, dann überlebt sie meist das Gekrabbel im Laden nicht bzw knallt beim ersten Wurf.


----------



## K.ID87 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*



Schugga schrieb:


> Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, denke ich.
> 
> Mein Online-Händler wies mich aber darauf hin, dass ich die Versandkosten zu ihm hin tragen muss. Wenn das andere Händler anders handhaben, ist das sicherlich Kulanz.


 

Das ist korrekt.... es gab da eine Gesetzesanpassung auf EU-Ebene bzgl. Online-Shopping und Retour.

Schätze es lag daran, dass viele sich Sachen nur zum Beschauen und Begrabschen bestellt haben. Frei nach dem Motto "Ich kann's ja zurück schicken und krieg meine Pattas wieder".

Für große Unternehmen/Ketten sicherlich kein Problem, die schlucken das und machen den Verlust über die reine Masse an Aufträgen wett. Deshalb werden "die Großen" das auch in Zukunft der Kundenfreundlichkeit weiterhin so handhaben, *Pflicht ist es nicht*. Für einen Kleinunternehmer mit Internetpräsenz oder n mittelständiges Unternehmen bedeuten solche Aktionen allerdings Unkosten, die den Gewinn spürbar schmälern.

*Das Gesetz gibt es seit dem 13. Juni 2014.*

http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/news...sich-beim-onlineshopping-aendert-2114924.html

...so long, greetz!


----------



## Dakarangus (11. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> 1. Wer ist der Kunde und wie tritt er auf?



:q:q:q:q:q 
Da sagst du was. Am besten finde ich ja immer die Typen, die dann wütend in den Angelladen marschieren und den erstbesten zur Sau machen. Die denken gar nicht nach, wer wirklich schuld ist, hauptsache hirnlos Druck abbauen. Die könnten auch die Putzfrau erwischen, die ist dann dran...

Bei Ebay sind das die Typen, die bei einem Problem *keine* Mails schreiben und das Problem vernünftig lösen, sondern SOFORT eine negative Bewertung reindrücken.

In allen Fällen wird dann hinterher bei den Kumpels angegeben, wie sehr sie es "denen" gegeben haben... #q  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Fr33 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

@ KID

 du verwechselst da was. Das betraf die "Rücksendeklausel" im Falle bei Widerruf durch Nichtgefallen usw. Da war es VORHER so geregelt, dass ab einem Warenwert von 40€ der VK die Rücksendekosten zu tragen hatte.... das wurde gekippt und zahlt der Kunde immer die Zeche, wenn er die Ware zurück sendet.

 Allerdings sprechen wir da von einem Widerruf innerhalb der14Tage nach Fernkaufgesetz. Im Falle eines defektes der Ware greifen andere Regeln....da zahlt dann der VK die Rücksendekosten sofern diese im Verhältnis stehen....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. September 2014)

Da es ein Produkt von Shimano ist erkläre ich euch mal wie in diesem
Fall gehandelt werden sollte.

1. ist die Rute in einem Onlineshop gekauft worden so ist sie komplett inclusive Kaufbeleg zum
Händler einzuschicken.
Wer Glück hat dem bezahlt der Händler die Rücksendung, ansonsten geschieht das auf eigene Rechnung!
Im Laden um die Ecke gekauft: Nehmt das Teil, legt es bei eurem Händler auf die Theke und sagt freundlich: Mach, tu was, hilf mir. Seid ehrlich wie es zu dem Schaden kam!!!
*Ruten IMMER komplett abgeben!!!*

2.  der Händler füllt einen *von Shimano vorgegebenen* Laufzettel aus. 
Hier sind u.a. folgende Sachen anzukreuzen:
_- Kunden- oder Ladenware;
- Kaufbeleg ja/nein;
- Artikelnummer, -bezeichnung und Menge._

Aus Kostengründen wird der Händler einige defekte Artikel sammeln, bei uns wird normalerweise einmal pro Woche verschickt.

Deine Defekte Rute landet bei Shimano... Manch ein Händler schickt nach Krefeld, ein anderer schickt direkt zur Zentrale...
Besser ist immer die Zentrale und gute Beziehungen.#6

Je nachdem wo die Rute landet kann die Bearbeitung etwas dauern. 
Wenn der Händler direkt zur Zentrale schickt und vllt. vorher mal einen freundlichen Anruf tätigt kann eine solche Garantieabwicklung in dringenden Fällen auch mal innerhalb von 5 Tagen passieren.
In der Regel dauert es 2-4 Wochen, je nach Personaldichtein der Serviceabteilung und Versand(Irr)weg.

Shimano hat den Händlern *ganz klare Vorgaben* gemacht. Hält der diese ein, geht's schnell, wenn nicht hat der Kunde Pech gehabt.

Wenn der Kunde so dusselig war und hat den Kaufbeleg verschlampt kann das auch mal dauern, denn dann wird überprüft ob Materialfehler, wann hat der Händler die Ware zum letzten mal bezogen usw usw.
Wer freundlich ist, die Wahrheit sagt und dessen Händler gute Beziehungen hat, dem wird auch ohne Kaufbeleg geholfen - jedenfalls bei uns und solange der Artikel bei uns gekauft wurde.

Kleiner Rat von mir: hört im Fall von Angelgeräten mit "hätte, könnte, sollte" und anderen wilden Vermutungen auf.

Beim Onlinehändler ruft man an, fragt freundlich nach einem Paketaufkleber und freut euch wenn ihr einen bekommt. Wenn nicht, Pech gehabt, unter gewissen gesetzlichen Vorraussetzungen müsst ihr die Kosten tragen!

*Habt ihr bei einem seriösen Händler (ich meine nicht beim billigsten) gekauft ist eine Garantieabwicklung kein Hexenwerk.
In der Zeit wo ihr in drei sozialen Netzwerken und fünf Angelforen nachfragt wie eure Chancen stehen hattet ihr den Artikel schon einschicken können.

Seid ehrlich zum Händler! Sagt die Wahrheit wie es passiert ist.
Ein guter Händler findet immer eine für beide Seiten zufriendenstellende Lösung.*

Das kann auch bedeuten das ihr, weil ihr keinen Kaufbeleg mehr habt, ein neues Spitzenteil für eure Rute für einen kleinen Obulus bekommt.
*Es gilt: Kein Kaufbeleg - NULL Anrecht auf Garantieabwicklung!!!* Oft bekommt ihr dann aber trotzdem eine Service- bzw. Garantieleistung. Dann freut sich das Personal hinter der Theke auch mal über ein "Danke" oder eine Spende in die Kaffeekasse.

Es wird ja oft geworben mit "lebenslanger Garantie" auf einen Blank usw usw.... Lest das Kleingedruckte - oft gilt das nur wenn man sich und *die Rute registriert* und nur für den *Erstbesitzer*! Und auch da wird eine Bearbeitungsgebühr fällig!!!

Ich wickle bei uns die Reparaturen ab und bekomme oft die wildesten Geschichten erzählt warum eine Angelrute gebrochen ist...
In 95% aller Fälle ist es ein Fehler des Besitzers!!!!
Entweder beim Lösen eines Hängers, die Spitzen von dünnen Bolo- oder Forellenruten brechen weil der Kescherstab zu kurz ist und die Spitzen diese Krümmungen nicht aushalten, egal wie teuer die Stöcke sind.

Und wie oben schon gesagt wurde: der Massenmörder von Angelruten ist die Kofferraumklappe, die Wohnungstür und bei 1teiligen Ruten die Ecken im Treppenhaus, gefolgt von der Steinpackung am Fluss bei hochpreisigen Kohlefaserruten.
Und glaubt mir, man erkennt direkt ob es ein Überlastungsbruch oder Material- bzw. Herstellungsfehler war!

Bei oder an der Serviceabwicklung erkennt ihr einen guten Händler, nicht am  billigsten Preis der Ware!

Und mal ab Rande... Ihr wisst garnicht was hinter den Kulissen abgeht und was im Kleindgedruckten steht.
Bei einem großen Anbieter für exclusive Fliegenruten und -zubehör hat man auch innerhalb der Garantie 25engl. Pfund als "Bearbeitungsgebühr" zu zahlen.

Das steht in den Regeln des Anbieters, ist rechtlich gültig und trotzdem blechen die Händler das um die Kunden nicht zu verprellen.

Bei englischen Firmen mit Firmensitz in England gelten teilweise sehr strenge Regeln... Ein Riss in einer Tasche für eine Abhakmatte, entstanden weil das Fach für die Beine zu eng ist: normale Abnutzungserscheinungen, keine Garantie!!!
Auch eine Garantiezeit von nur 12 Monaten ist durchaus möglich oder das es halt einfach keine E-Teile mehr gibt.


----------



## K.ID87 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ KID
> 
> du verwechselst da was. Das betraf die "Rücksendeklausel" im Falle bei Widerruf durch Nichtgefallen usw. Da war es VORHER so geregelt, dass ab einem Warenwert von 40€ der VK die Rücksendekosten zu tragen hatte.... das wurde gekippt und zahlt der Kunde immer die Zeche, wenn er die Ware zurück sendet.
> 
> Allerdings sprechen wir da von einem Widerruf innerhalb der14Tage nach Fernkaufgesetz. Im Falle eines defektes der Ware greifen andere Regeln....da zahlt dann der VK die Rücksendekosten sofern diese im Verhältnis stehen....


 
|good:

Das unterschreib ich ma so 

Das angesprochene Gesetz behandelt natürlich den Kasus "Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Fernkaufgesetz", signed!


----------



## hotspotfinder (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,

wir reden hier schon noch von einem Gewährleistungsfall innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate nach dem Kauf?



> 1. ist die Rute in einem Onlineshop gekauft worden so ist sie komplett inclusive Kaufbeleg zum
> Händler einzuschicken.
> Wer Glück hat dem bezahlt der Händler die Rücksendung, ansonsten geschieht das auf eigene Rechnung!



Das hat nichts mit Glück zu tun. Der Händler muss für die Transportkosten aufkommen. Hatte ich ja schon geschrieben: § 439 BGB: Nacherfüllung.

 Zu dem Beispiel mit Shimano. Was der Händler mit dem Hersteller ausmacht kann dem Kunden egal sein.
Wenn der Händler die vom Kunden angemessene gesetzte Frist zu Nachbesserung nicht einhalten kann, weil z.B. der Hersteller trödelt, muss er Ersatz liefern.



> Es gilt: Kein Kaufbeleg - NULL Anrecht auf Garantieabwicklung!!!



Auch das ist leider falsch. Es reicht ein Konto- oder Kreditkartenauzug oder ein Zeuge, der beim Einkauf dabei war.



> ...die Spitzen von dünnen Bolo- oder Forellenruten brechen weil der Kescherstab zu kurz ist und die Spitzen diese Krümmungen nicht aushalten, egal wie teuer die Stöcke sind.



Wenn die Ruten beim Landen des für diese gedachten Fische bricht ist das nicht das Verschulden des Kunden sondern ein Konstruktionsfehler.




> Und mal ab Rande... Ihr wisst garnicht was hinter den Kulissen abgeht und was im Kleingedruckten steht.



Das kann einem Endverbraucher, der in Deutschland einkauft, herzlich egal sein.
Für Gewährleistungsansprüche ist ausschließlich der Händler zuständig.


----------



## Fr33 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

@ Hotspot

 bitte nicht Garantie und Gewährleistung verwechseln. Hattest du wohl bei der Kaufbeleggeschichte gemacht.

 Ne Garantie ist Händler/Hersteller abhängig und freiwillig. Und das kann mit lustigen Regeln verbunden sein....

 Gewährleistung is was anderes...


----------



## hotspotfinder (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,

ich bin die ganze Zeit bei der Gewährleistung innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres. Das war ja das Ausgangsszenario.


Garantieansprüche würde ich, um Zeit zu sparen, sowieso direkt beim Hersteller stellen.


----------



## raxrue (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Da es ein Produkt von Shimano ist erkläre ich euch mal wie in diesem
> Fall gehandelt werden sollte.
> 
> 1. ist die Rute in einem Onlineshop gekauft worden so ist sie komplett inclusive Kaufbeleg zum
> ...




Das ist jetzt so gut und ausführlich erklärt das, wenn du ein Mädchen wärst ,ich dich jetzt Küssen würde#6:q:vik:  und klar, meine Angelruten und Zubehör nur noch bei dir kaufen tät#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Teure Ruten kauf ich nur im Laden meines Vertrauens und laufe dort zwecks Heimtransport mit einem Rutentransportrohr ein.

Ab ner gewissen Preisklasse kaufe ich Ruten nicht mehr online, sondern schaue mir das Objekt der Begierde penibel vor Ort an (inkl. Belastungstest mit durchgezogener Schnur und angeschraubter Rolle).

Einfach, weil mir potentielles Zurückschicken nebst der Warterei etc. auf den Senkel geht.

Ich glaube auch, dass Transportschäden bei Online-Bestellungen davon abhängen können, was sonst noch so bestellt bzw. mitgeschickt wird.

Fiktives Beispiel:

Ne leichte Spinne zusammen mit nem Stall voll fetter Wallerbleie in einem Karton tut ersterer bei den Lasterherumschmeißgewohnheiten der Lieferspeditionen IMO wohl nicht unbedingt so gut.

Ruten würde ich daher nur zusammen mit relativ leichten bzw. weichen Artikeln ohne potentielle "Durchschlagskraft" bestellen.

Schwer und auch noch kantig dazu kann da IMO schon mal schiefgehen - selbst, wenn Luftpolsterfolie o. Ä. um die Rute gewickelt ist und die Wallerbleie auch noch separat verpackt sind. 

Da kommen dann halt evtl. mal schnell 500 derb bockelnde Gramm zusammen, die bei gewisser Bewegungsfreiheit oder Paket-Rumschmeißeintensität eklig werden.

Dasselbe könnte auch für ne Armee schwerer Jerks etc. gelten.

Insofern würde ich da dann schon erstmal überlegen, was da noch so zusammen mit der Rute in den Karton kommen soll.

Klar kann man dann reklamieren - aber der Stress und die Warterei müssen IMO nicht sein (vor allem, wenn mans sozusagen eilig hat und mit der Rute bald bzw. gleich loslegen will).

Natürlich können Transportschäden auch so vorkommen. Aber man muss es ja nicht noch unbedingt provozieren - ab ner gewissen Ruten-Preisklasse und entsprechender Vorfreude gleich zweimal.



> Garantieansprüche würde ich, um Zeit zu sparen, sowieso direkt beim Hersteller stellen.


Der wird Dich in sehr vielen Fällen an den Händler verweisen. Du hast den Kaufvertrag nur mit dem Händler geschlossen. 

Der Hersteller muss nur herstellen und überlässt Verkauf, Distribution, Garantieabwicklung etc. völlig zu Recht dem Händler. Ist also erstmal nicht sein Problem.

Das ist vom logistischen Aufwand, Verwaltungskram etc. her auch nicht anders möglich - ein Hersteller hat Anderes zu tun, als sich den ganzen Tag lang endlos mit Endverbrauchern rumzustreiten. Nämlich entwickeln, herstellen und liefern.

Denn das würde andernfalls einen unglaublichen zusätzlichen Personal-, Verwaltungs- und damit Kostenaufwand bedeuten. Das ist schlichtweg unwirtschaftlich und daher nicht praktikabel.

Wenn Du z. B. nen Daimler kaufst und Garantieansprüche geltend machen willst, wird Dir ein Anruf beim Werk Untertürkheim oder der Konzernzentrale auch überhaupt nichts nützen. Auch da heißt es: "Gehen Sie zu dem Autohaus, bei dem Sie das Ding erworben haben".


----------



## Andal (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Wenn euch einer klipp und klar erklärt, wie der Hase so läuft, in diesem Fall ist es das asphaltmonster, dann glaubt es einfach mal so. Wenn das Bein ab ist, dann ist es ab. Da hilft es auch nichts, wenn ein Dritter vielleicht mal die Apothekenrundschau geslesen hat.

Ich habe selber für ein paar Jahre direkt an der Front solcher Ereignisse gestanden. Das war zwar in Fahrradläden, aber auch hier ist es das gleiche und vor allem die Firma Shimano ist die gleiche. Die sagen dir punktum, wie es geht, oder es geht gar nicht. das kann man akzeptieren, oder mit anderen Marken seine Freude haben. Shimano juckt das nicht!

Der nächste Punkt. Wie sich so beschwert wird.

Man kann in einem ganz normalen Ton dem Menschen an der Ladentheke erklären, was passiert ist und um Abhilfe bitten. Ein "bitte" heißt ja nicht, dass man flehentlicher Bittsteller ist, der sich Gnade erhofft. "Bitte" ist in dem Fall einfach nur Ausdruck zivilisierten Umganges miteinander. So manch junger Held mag das vielleicht nich glauben, aber das erleichtert so manche Dinge sehr wesentlich. Eine Beschwerde, Reklamation, o.ä. geht dann komischerweise ganz flink von der Hand.

Wr natürlich aufgeplustert, wie ein mexikanischer Kampfgockel in den Laden bricht, keinen Gruß rausbringt und auf breite Hose macht... ja mei, der hat halt verschizzen. Da ruft der freundliche Mitarbeiter halt nicht gleich an, dann liegt das Trumm halt in Ecke, bis der Firmenvertreter das zweite Mal ins Geschäft kommt und so weiter und so fort. Den längeren Atem hat dann wer? Protestieren ist dann doppelt zwecklos, weil gemacht wirds ja, aber eben mit viel Bedacht!


----------



## hotspotfinder (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,



> Fiktives Beispiel:
> 
> Ne leichte Spinne zusammen mit nem Stall voll fetter Wallerbleie in einem Karton tut ersterer bei den Lasterherumschmeißgewohnheiten der Lieferspeditionen IMO wohl nicht unbedingt so gut.



das sollte der Händler schon im eigenen Interesse beim Versand berücksichtigen. 




> Der Hersteller muss nur herstellen und überlässt Verkauf, Distribution, Garantieabwicklung etc. völlig zu Recht dem Händler. Ist also erstmal nicht sein Problem.





> Du hast den Kaufvertrag nur mit dem Händler geschlossen.



Wenn es eine Herstellergarantie ist, dann schon. Diese ist unabhängig vom Verkäufer.



> Wenn Du z. B. nen Daimler kaufst und Garantieansprüche geltend machen willst, wird Dir ein Anruf beim Werk Untertürkheim oder der Konzernzentrale auch überhaupt nichts nützen. Auch da heißt es: "Gehen Sie zu dem Autohaus, bei dem Sie das Ding erworben haben".



Der Weg zur Werkstatt ist natürlich oft zielführend, da dort der Mangel behoben werden kann. 

Wenn ich den Garantieanspruch einklagen muss ist Untertürkheim natürlich mein Ansprechpartner.


----------



## hotspotfinder (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,



> Wenn euch einer klipp und klar erklärt, wie der Hase so läuft, in diesem Fall ist es das asphaltmonster, dann glaubt es einfach mal so.



wie das gehandhabt wird und welche Rechte der Kunde hat sind in diesem Fall zwei verschieden Paar Schuhe.




> Wr natürlich aufgeplustert, wie ein mexikanischer Kampfgockel in den Laden bricht, keinen Gruß rausbringt und auf breite Hose macht... ja mei, der hat halt verschizzen. Da ruft der freundliche Mitarbeiter halt nicht gleich an, dann liegt das Trumm halt in Ecke, bis der Firmenvertreter das zweite Mal ins Geschäft kommt und so weiter und so fort. Den längeren Atem hat dann wer? Protestieren ist dann doppelt zwecklos, weil gemacht wirds ja, aber eben mit viel Bedacht!



Natürlich macht der Ton die Musik, dennoch sitzt der Kunde am längeren Hebel. Der Kunde kann dem Käufer eine Frist zur Nachbesserung setzen. Gerät dieser in Verzug kann er diverse Kosten incl. Rechtsanwalt geltend machen.


----------



## Andal (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Bei dir dauern die Reklamationen auch immer etwas länger, stimmts!? :q


----------



## hotspotfinder (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,



> Bei dir dauern die Reklamationen auch immer etwas länger, stimmts!?



im Gegenteil, ich will die Produkte ja benutzen.

Wenn du dem Händler gleich einen Schriftsatz mit zweiwöchiger Frist zur Nachbesserung übergibst und ihm bei Nichterfüllung die Konsequenzen, besonders in finanzieller Hinsicht, erläuterst geht die Abwicklung rasend schnell.


----------



## Andal (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Du scheinst ja ein besonders liebenswerter Zeitgenosse zu sein!?


----------



## hotspotfinder (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,



> Du scheinst ja ein besonders liebenswerter Zeitgenosse zu sein!?



das bin ich ganz gewiss. Ich lasse mich nur nicht gerne verschaukeln.


----------



## Fr33 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

@ Pirschhirsch

 Garantie vom Hersteller heisst, dass der Händler damit eig nix zu tun hat. Anders wäre es beim Markenhändler wie es bei Autos eben ist..... das bitte nicht verwechseln. 

 Die Herstellergarantie bei Angelgeräten kann man über den Händler einreichen - geht aber auch über den Hersteller.

 @ Hotspot

 Ne Nachfrist muss angemessen sein. 14 Tage sind daher im Zweifelsfall nicht ausschlaggebend.... selbst 1 Monat wäre u.U,. in Ordnung. Ist kein Produkt was du zum Leben brauchst 

 ich bin bisher immer gut gefahren, wenn ich ruhig, sachlich und vorallem Freundliich was wollte.... 

 Asphaltmonster hat alles super erklärt


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Ah ok, wieder was gelernt, vielen Dank! Da war ich wohl on the woodway.

Bislang hatte ich bei meinem Kram zum Glück noch keine Garantiefälle bei. Mein Händler meinte aber schon bei meinem damaligen Erstbesuch zwecks Mehrfach-Rutenkauf auf einmal:

"Wenn je mal irgendwas sein sollte, komm einfach vorbei - das bekommen wir dann schon geregelt".

Da fühl ich mich gut aufgehoben und gehe da gerne hin, die geben sich da echt Mühe. Insofern habe ich keinerlei Bedenken, was da mal ne evtl. irgendwann nötige Abwicklung betrifft.

Mit Freundlichkeit und Sachlichkeit kommt man viiiiiel weiter als mit Vorabdickebacke. Dann gehen auch Sachen, die sonst vielleicht nicht unbedingt gehen.

Gute Läden (ob online oder "real") sind an gerne wiederkommenden Stammkunden interessiert und nicht an schnellen Euros. 

Und das merkt man da auch an der Behandlung - und zwar ganz egal, in welchen Preisklassen man einkauft (Läden, die nur zu "Teuerkaufkunden" freundlich sind, mag ich überhaupt nicht).

Sollte ich einen meinen Stöcke mal selbst zerlegen, würde ich das denen auch genau so sagen (bzw. auch, wie ich die Schrottung geschafft habe). 

Wozu Storys erzählen? Man möchte ja auch selbst fair behandelt werden und da weiterhin guten Gewissens hingehen können (gute Angelläden sind in meiner Ecke extremst rar - warum soll ich mir das also selbst versauen. Die Jungs da sind ja nicht dumm, die würden das 100 pro merken und sich zu Recht derb veräppelt vorkommen). 

Wenn man was verschrottbockt, sollte man auch dazu stehen, finde ich. Mann statt Memme.


----------



## hotspotfinder (12. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,



> Ne Nachfrist muss angemessen sein.



Richtig.



> 14 Tage sind daher im Zweifelsfall nicht ausschlaggebend.... selbst 1 Monat wäre u.U,. in Ordnung.



Für die Reparatur einer gebrochenen Spitze einer Rute müssen 14 Tage aber ausreichen.




> Ist kein Produkt was du zum Leben brauchst



Manchmal schon...




> ich bin bisher immer gut gefahren, wenn ich ruhig, sachlich und vorallem Freundliich was wollte....



So sollte der Beginn einer Reklamation natürlich ablaufen. Dennoch ist es möglich, dass der Händler die Gewährleistung verweigert.

Wenn ich schon lese:



> In 95% aller Fälle ist es ein Fehler des Besitzers!!!!



stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. Dazu fehlt dem Händler die nötige Sachkunde.

Wir reden hier ja über Bruch bei sachgemäßem Gebrauch und nicht um die Geltendmachung von Schäden die nicht in die Gewährleistung fallen.


----------



## racoon (13. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Und schon bist Du in der Beweislast. Wie willst Du einen sachgemäßen Gebrauch beweisen ? Gerade beim Beispiel 'lange Rute kurzer Kescher' ist es eben nicht sachgemäß, wenn die Rute zu weit hinter den Kopf geführt wird. Das ist ein typischer Anwenderfehler und kein Material- Fehler.


----------



## hotspotfinder (13. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,



> Und schon bist Du in der Beweislast. Wie willst Du einen sachgemäßen Gebrauch beweisen ?



darum geht es ja die ganze Zeit. Innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate muss der Händler dem Kunden den unsachgemäßen Gebrauch nachweisen. Erst danach kommt es zur Beweislastumkehr und der Kund muss, so wie du schreibst, den sachgemäßen Gebrauch nachweisen.



> Gerade beim Beispiel 'lange Rute kurzer Kescher' ist es eben nicht sachgemäß, wenn die Rute zu weit hinter den Kopf geführt wird. Das ist ein typischer Anwenderfehler und kein Material- Fehler.



So etwas muss eine Rute m.M. nach aushalten. Ich habe auch noch keine Rute gekauft bei der in der Bedienungsanleitung stand: Nur mit ausreichend langem Kescher zu verwenden und nicht hinter den Kopf führen.

Das ist teilweise auch gar nicht möglich. An einigen steilen Ufern bin ich je nach Wasserstand froh, trotz 4,2 m Kescherstab, den Kescherkopf ins Wasser zu bekommen.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

@hotspotfinder,
du scheinst dich ja bezüglich des Handelsrechts auszukennen und dieses 
zu deinem Vorteil auch praktisch anwenden zu können, was die praktische Anwendung der erstandenen Gerätschaften angeht, damit scheint es nicht weit her zu sein.
Das Rutenspitzen brechen können, nein zwangsläufig brechen werden, wenn man sie nur weit genug überdehnt, also über dem Kopf und darüber hinaus nach oben/hinten hält, dabei der Zug parallel zum Blank nach unten geht, sollte jedem Angler bekannt sein.

Zitat racoon:


> Gerade  beim Beispiel 'lange Rute kurzer Kescher' ist es eben nicht sachgemäß,  wenn die Rute zu weit hinter den Kopf geführt wird. Das ist ein  typischer Anwenderfehler und kein Material- Fehler. 			 		 	 	 So etwas muss eine Rute m.M. nach aushalten.
> 
> Zitat hotspotfinder:
> Ich habe auch noch  keine Rute gekauft bei der in der Bedienungsanleitung stand: Nur mit  ausreichend langem Kescher zu verwenden und nicht hinter den Kopf führen.



Letzteres ist schlichtweg Blödsinn!
Und nicht nur Forellen oder Matchruten brechen so, hier mal jemand der das mit einer Wallerrute macht (sitzend):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BStkvFYVwPU

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Unsachgemäßer Gebrauch ist was anderes als nen Fisch anlanden..... z.B wenn ich mir mit der Angelrute den Rücken kratze und die dabei bricht siehts doof für mich aus... Zudem muss um einen solche Gewährleistung ab zu blocken eine grobe Fahrlässigkeit nach gewiesen werden....

 wie gesagt -  innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate muss der Händler den Beweis erbringen. Und da reicht es nicht, wenn der Händler etwas behauptet.... theoretisch müsste er den Hersteller kontaktieren und der müsste sogar ein Gutachten erstellen usw....

 Das tut sich aber aus Kosten und Imagegründen kein Hersteller an und tauscht/ ersetzt das Teil innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate.


----------



## hotspotfinder (13. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,



> ...was die praktische Anwendung der erstandenen Gerätschaften angeht, damit scheint es nicht weit her zu sein.



ich habe so jedenfalls noch keine Rute zerbrochen.

Es geht hier ja nur um die rechtliche Seite.

Das Benutzen einer Angel setzt eben kein Fachwissen voraus. Hinz und Kunz kann im Laden eine Rute kaufen. Schnell noch eine Rolle, Schnur und Haken dran und ab ans Wasser. Wenn dann der Fisch beißt wird halt solange gekurbelt bis er an Land ist.

Solange man nicht mit einem "Stöckchen" Flussmonster fängt muss das Gerät das aushalten.

Sollte die Rute nur mit Einschränkungen zu benutzen sein, so muss der Hersteller darauf hinweisen.

Du kannst die Angel mit einem Haushaltsgerät oder Werkzeug vergleichen. Wenn ich einen Handmixer, Staubsauger oder eine Bohrmaschine kaufe und der Hersteller nicht auf Einschränkungen in der Betriebszeit hinweist gehe ich davon aus, dass das Gerät die Dauer der Anwendung übersteht.

Raucht nun doch unerwartet der Elektromotor ab ist das ein klarer Fall für die Gewährleistung.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass wenn man seine Rechte als Verbraucher erklärt bekommt bzw. wie man diese durchsetzt, noch nach Argumenten dagegen sucht.


----------



## racoon (13. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Junge Junge, in welcher Welt lebst Du ? Ich hau jetzt mal die neue Rute an den Baum, dass sollen die mir mal nachweisen.  Steht ja nicht in der Gebrauchsanweisung,  dass eine Angelrute nicht zum Holzfällen taugt. Wegen Menschen wie Dir wird inzwischen in Amerika in Mikrowellen- Gebrauchsanweisungen erwähnt,  dass die Geräte nicht zum Trocknen von Haustieren geeignet sind.


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Wo ist denn das Problem hier?  Pack das Ding einfach ein und erklärte dem Versender dass es sich um eine Reklamation handelt.  Beweislast liegt beim Versender. Über das warum und weshalb können wir gerne nach den ersten. 6 Monaten reden. Steht hier jetzt aber nicht zur Debatte.  Rein rechtlich gesehen wird der schaden innerhalb der Gewährleistung ersetzt.  Wie moralisch das ganze nun gelaufen ist muss Hotspot mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## hotspotfinder (14. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Moin,



> Junge Junge, in welcher Welt lebst Du ?



ich jedenfalls erfolgreich in der Realität.



> Ich hau jetzt mal die neue Rute an den Baum, dass sollen die mir mal nachweisen. Steht ja nicht in der Gebrauchsanweisung, dass eine Angelrute nicht zum Holzfällen taugt.



Der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht. Denk noch einmal genau darüber nach.



> Wegen Menschen wie Dir wird inzwischen in Amerika in Mikrowellen- Gebrauchsanweisungen erwähnt, dass die Geräte nicht zum Trocknen von Haustieren geeignet sind.



Das hat durchaus seine Berechtigung.
Anfang der 80er war die Mikrowelle z.B. für Senioren ein weiterer kleiner Ofen. 



> Wie moralisch das ganze nun gelaufen ist muss Hotspot mit sich selbst ausmachen.



Kurz zur Klarstellung. Ich möchte hier niemanden dazu anleiten, unberechtigte Forderungen durchzusetzen. Das mache ich im Übrigen auch nicht.



> Wo ist denn das Problem hier? Pack das Ding einfach ein und erklärte dem Versender dass es sich um eine Reklamation handelt. Beweislast liegt beim Versender.



So einfach ist das. Übrigens ebenso im Ladengeschäft.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Mich hats auch mal wieder erwischt. |uhoh: 86er Hecht, die Rute zu steil hochgehalten vorm Boot, Bremse zu weit zu und knacks...beim Keschern gebrochen.#c#h
Kommt halt vor, also gehts die Tage ab zum Händler meines Vertrauens, da es der zweite Spitzenbruch an dieser Rute war denke ich gehts so langsam auf die Aktion.
Einer von den Rutenbauspezis grad hier, der mir sagen kann wie und ob sich das auf die Aktion auswirkt?
Handelt sich um eine Spinnrute von Mitchell mit Spitzenaktion (Elite pro spin 10-40gr. war mal 2,40 jetzt vlt. noch 2,20m)

Gruß Rantanplan


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. September 2014)

*AW: Spitze Angelrute abgebrochen*

Manche Rutenmodelle sind aber auch einfach nur Mist.
Wenn ich mir die ungleichmäßigen und obendrein dünnen Wandungen mancher Ruten anschaue, wundert mich der Bruch im Anschluss überhaupt nicht.
Habe beispielsweise 'ne Shakespeare Trion XT direkt oberhalb der Verzapfung zerlegt(brach im Wurf) und kürzlich sogar eine Balzer Magna Spin 25 beim Angelgerätehändler (beim Probebiegen).
Die Trion hatte einen Materialfehler(dünne Blankstelle mit Luftblase und Fremdfaserfussel) und wurde mir auch das Spitzenteil anstandslos ersetzt, die Magna Spin brach an 2 Stellen explosionsartig, war nicht annähernd zum Halbkreis gebogen(voll der Schrott, sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt).
Die Bruchstellen offenbarten eine extrem dünne und ungleichmäßige Blankwandung.


----------

